# Samsung LCD SyncMaster b2030 Problem



## rajatGod512 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi!
I have a Samsung LCD (SyncMaster B2030) that I brought last year on july . Since connecting it from the first time it is not going to it's native resolution 1600x900 (even if I do something and set it to 1600x900 it sets but the screen is not completely viewable only 2/3 can be seen rest 1/3 comes only by dragging the mouse to left) . Even after installing the graphics card (Zotac GT 240) it still doesnt goes any higher than 1280x1024. 

If it matters I Have installed the latest graphics driver . I have installed and reinstalled but it doesnt do anything.

Can anyone tell me what the problem could be.
Waiting for an answer....


----------



## Minion (Oct 9, 2011)

Which OS do you use?what motherboard you are using?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 5, 2012)

Pls help anyone ....

Currently its running Windows 7 Ultimate (the problem still persists) before it ran Win Xp SP3.

Config- Intel Core2Duo E7500 @2.93 Ghz|MSI G41M-P26 |2 GB RAM|Zotac 240GT GDDR5|500 GB Seagate|


----------



## vickybat (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ How you've connected that? If you're using D-SUB (analog vga), then that could be the culprit. Switch to DVI-D and then set the resolution. GT 240 has dvi-d connector and so does the monitor. The cable is cheaper than 100 bucks.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 7, 2012)

It was first running of VGA but when GT 240 was bought I connected it via DVI-D cable, but still no luck....


----------



## vickybat (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ Try uninstalling and reinstalling the latest graphics driver for the gt 240. Post here after you do it.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah I already did that too and not one , but many time I tried the latest version from nvidia' website and also the driver in the CD- which was too old but to no avail


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2012)

In the control panel settings (nvidia), check the native resolution. What does it show?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 9, 2012)

It shows 1280x1024


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2012)

see here:
Resolution problem on Samsung T220 - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays

my suggestion is first try your monitor with integrated graphics or friend's system(intel/ati graphics) & then try live linux cd.if it works but still no success with your gt240 then most probably corrupted/wrong EDID is the reason.use above link to modify your monitor's EDID but only as a last resort.if monitor is still under warranty & EDID is the reason then ask for a replacement.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 13, 2012)

@whitestar_999
Thank buddy for your reply ! I think I will ask the monitor for replacement as it just a year old , as it was showing 1280x1024 res. on onboard graphics befor the graphics card was installed.
BTW , this is not my monitor it's my brothers (which lives at a walking distance from my house but he doesnt have net connection).
Should Probably tell him . Thanks everyone.


----------

